# Mclock Help.



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am following this: http://browse.devian...lendar#/d4dr17v

When I pick the xml on mclock there is no background just the text...am I supposed to use DVR for the background or what?


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Read the XML file and it will tell u the location of the background images


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gabiola1 said:


> Read the XML file and it will tell u the location of the background images


I'm evidently doing it wrong as none of my mclock widgets are getting backgrounds...how do I get the background? I put the xmls and background pictures in my mClock folder


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're extracting the files to sdcard/mclock and the files are in another folder, you'll have to add the folder to the path in the .XML file.

For example, if you look in the XML file you'll see something like this "<Canvas BackgroundImage="/sdcard/MI-GENIE/images/migenie_blue.png" the reason its not showing up is the author didn't take into account that most people put all their mclock skins in a folder called "mclock"

So to fix this, you have to add the mclock folder to the file path so it looks in the right spot. 
<Canvas BackgroundImage="/sdcard/mClock/MI-GENIE/images/migenie_blue.png".

Hope this helps


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> If you're extracting the files to sdcard/mclock and the files are in another folder, you'll have to add the folder to the path in the .XML file.
> 
> For example, if you look in the XML file you'll see something like this "<Canvas BackgroundImage="/sdcard/MI-GENIE/images/migenie_blue.png" the reason its not showing up is the author didn't take into account that most people put all their mclock skins in a folder called "mclock"
> 
> ...


Thanks, but how do I do this exactly? With both the picture and the font file...


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Open the xml file with a text editor


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Every mclock template I've used needs its own folder (always the name of the zip) inside /sdcard/mclock.

I use astro to extract the folder in the zip to the mclock folder and all is well.


----------

